# How do I get rid of Google Analytics pop-ups?



## Marked (Apr 3, 2010)

Okay so the last probably 2 weeks I've been getting weird Google things where when I'm browsing websites in Firefox (And I believe all my browsers but I'm not certain) Then it pops up a new Window with either http://search.googleanalytics.com and http://results.googlesyndication.com and says Server not found (Or whatever it says when you try to go on the internet when your offline) And recently this has been happening multiple times a day (roughly 6 times) And it's getting really annoying and I don't trust Google very much so how do I make this stop?


----------



## jonf (Jul 30, 2009)

Hi,

Does this happen when browsing any website at all, or only with certain website? I would say update your anti-spyware/anti-malware software (if you have any) and try running a scan to see if anything comes up.

Hope this helps.


Regards,

Jon.


----------



## Marked (Apr 3, 2010)

I get it on pretty much any website. I don't think it is any particular website, I know I've gotten it on Yahoo Answers, And I don't think they would be Associated with Google at all. And I did a scam with Malwarebytes' Anti-Malware And got 6 results, But I don't think they have anything to do with it, But I haven't gotten it since the scam though the scam was like 2 hours ago. So it might have fixed it but I don't know.


----------



## Marked (Apr 3, 2010)

Nope just got it again, This time it was http://results.google-analytics.com/
I need help.


----------



## oscer1 (Jan 27, 2010)

well i would have the people in the virus/trogen and spyware have a look and do what it says here
http://www.techsupportforum.com/f50...-posting-for-malware-removal-help-305963.html


----------



## Marked (Apr 3, 2010)

I really don't think it is an kind of virus. Why would a virus take me to a dead links to Google sites?


----------



## jonf (Jul 30, 2009)

Hi,

Do you have any Google-related or -branded software installed on your machine? Try removing it all if there is and see what happens. If you don't have anything like this installed on your machine...I'm stumped.


Regards,

Jon.


----------



## Marked (Apr 3, 2010)

Yeah I have Google Earth, Chrome, SketchUp And Gears. I found in Firefox that There is a Gears Extension and in Plug-ins there is an a Google Earth thing and a Google Update. I disabled all of them and haven't had it happen since, But Ill have to see if that lasts.


----------



## jenae (Jun 17, 2008)

Hi, Google gears has a compatibility problem with Yahoo toolbar, for the time being loose one of them.( Google gears or if it were me both of them)


----------



## Marked (Apr 3, 2010)

Grrr, Still doing it with everything Google related disabled in Firefox. I really don't wanna uninstall all of my Google software. There has to be another way. I gotta believe I'm not the only one having this problem, But I can't find anything like this anywhere on the internet.


----------



## Marked (Apr 3, 2010)

I might ad that I Reinstalled Firefox a few days ago (Not saving any data at all) Because of it with no luck.


----------



## Marked (Apr 3, 2010)

BUMP, Please.


----------



## Marked (Apr 3, 2010)

BUMP, Please


----------



## Marked (Apr 3, 2010)

No one can help me?


----------



## paddydave (Apr 10, 2010)

I am having the same problem as MARKED. The blank pop-up which says at bottom of screen, transferring to/connected to/waiting for www.google-analytics/com

It is blocking access to only one website and that is my blog which I try to load to update. It is sooooooo frustrating. I am ok with YouTube and other websites but I can't get into my blog.

Any help would be greatly appreciated.

Many thanks.


----------



## paddydave (Apr 10, 2010)

Marked said:


> Grrr, Still doing it with everything Google related disabled in Firefox. I really don't wanna uninstall all of my Google software. There has to be another way. I gotta believe I'm not the only one having this problem, But I can't find anything like this anywhere on the internet.


Marked, I don't think you are the only one having this problem. I have tried different avenues to sort the problem out but nothing satisfactory. Like you I don't want to uninstall my Google software (as I'm afraid of getting lost in the system). I simply want to be able to log on to my blog (to update) as I was once able to do (until recently). It is so annoying. If you get it sorted please let me know what you did. Many thanks.


----------



## iCurl (Sep 18, 2008)

I am having this same problem continuously, I have no extra google software, I have no viruses and I'm running OSX on a macbook. Anybody come up with any solid solutions?


----------



## lisacee (Jun 9, 2010)

I have this same problem and it's driving me nuts. I've had it for more than a month, and I also am getting errors loading pages in Safari, and lots of pop-unders. Running Mac OS X 10.5.8. At one point, I went through my cookies manually and deleted anything and everything I did not recognize -- this was a huge task, but it did seem to work for a while. Now the exact same cluster of problems is back, so I'm assuming it's a site I'm visiting that's dumping something into my system. Let me know if anyone has luck in getting rid of this.


----------



## Super Troll (Jun 7, 2010)

Ok guys, Google Anaytics is is what webmasters / site owners use to track how many visitors they have had plus a whole host of advanced features. most website out there today use this. 

It is a piece of code that is placed at the end of a webpage that send stats back to the google servers for the owner of the site to log into later a see the results.

Over the last few days there have been DNS issues affecting the anaytics servers so when you go to a site that is trying to register your visit with the google anaytics servers and cannot find it your browser will just read that as a failed connection etc etc etc.

nothing dodgy, nothing you can do about it either except maybe use hot spot shield temorarily to use different dns servers.


----------



## iCurl (Sep 18, 2008)

PROBLEM SOLVED!

I ran iAntiVirus (seems to be the only free virus scanner to work) on my macbook and found the trojan that was causing it... 
It was called Trojan.OSX.DNSChanger.B.
On the google support forums other people with the same problem have found this trojan as well, and upon removing it have found their problem solved. 
Obviously Mac are NOT immune to viruses, so get iAntiVirus and scan for this trojan!


----------



## paddydave (Apr 10, 2010)

As I have Mozilla Firefox as my internet provider I was (am still) having problems with google-analytics popping up preventing me from updating my blog. For months I have written to Google, scanned the forums etc, all to no avail. Then one day, on another forum (called bleepingcomuters.com) I came across people having the same problem. One member had posted an answer that worked, especially if using Mozilla Firefox. The advice given was to add (or download) in your tools an Non-script add on. This I did with www.noscript.net

I am always reluctant to download anything I am not sure off. This add on helps to access my blog to update. However it can block the watching of video clips on Youtube and other things of interest. So, once downloaded, you have to go into 'Tools' to enable or disabled the noscript (depending on what site to want to use), then log off the internet (as it will only work when logging off in order to log on again). A big pain really but a relief until I finally get the whole google-analytics thing sorted. I hope this is of help to someone somewhere.


----------



## SirBastian (Jul 7, 2010)

I am also having this problem, and I find it insane that there is not one single solution on the internet. PLEASE, somebody help out here. 

Like others, I am running Windows 7 (NOT Mac OS), and I am consistently re-directed to new tabs with no content titled google-analytics, gugle, or the like. Browsing is slowed down, and sometimes a page will just refuse to load, but not spawn a pop-up. I have Symantec Endpoint protection, and have had it since before I started seeing symptoms. Though it occasionally detects some arbitrary trojans and "removes" them, it has no effect on browser performance or pop-ups. Malwarebytes scans also found infected results but fixed nothing after removing them. 

As an added twist, yesterday my Malwarebytes just started refusing to run when opened, even when run as administrator. 


WHAT is going on here? If it's a trojan, why can't Symantec and Malwarebytes kill it? If it's just compatibility issues, then why are Symantec and Malwarebytes finding suspect files? This is the only issue I can find that is mentioned in multiple help forums and yet has no actual solution presented. HELP!


----------



## i MaRk i (Dec 29, 2009)

> As an added twist, yesterday my Malwarebytes just started refusing to run when opened, even when run as administrator


most likely a trojan.

Please post here: http://www.techsupportforum.com/f50/
And *Follow these instructions:*http://www.techsupportforum.com/f50...-posting-for-malware-removal-help-305963.html

In addition to following the above, add a link to this page to help describe the situation


----------

